# Consumer Reports calls Lexus GX 460 unsafe



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

For decades, Toyota was the darling of CR. The previous CR Chief Editor had to respond to such bias accusations.
Hey Toyota, that's what happens when you stop paying your dues to CR. :rofl:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Consu...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I wonder how the Lex got dinged but the Sequoia gets a pass ?

:dunno:

.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I wonder how the Lex got dinged but the Sequoia gets a pass ?
> 
> :dunno:


It's the 4Runner that's based on the same platform, not the Sequoia. In another article, they speculated the 4Runner's different ESC (reacted much quicker) and tires made a difference. A lower center of gravity probably helps too.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

They ding the specific model that fails the test, not the entire platform.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

What the he11 is going on w/Toyota? I expect to see execs flying out of windows any minute now


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Most SUVs are prone to roll over, the G-Class Mercedes are EXTREMELY unstable at any type of speed in the corners. The last generation Grand Cherokee was very bad at roll overs as well.

This is absurd for them to be called out here. They aren't the only SUVs with problems...


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

CR was biased towards Honda for a long time despite Honda quality issues with engines and transmissions. They got smacked and stopped.

Now LexOta has issues but I am not surprised.

If you spend years rubber stamping the Japanese without really checking things out, this is what you end up with.

CR is not credible and has not been for a good decade.

Also, I dno't think the GX being called out is absurd. It is a Toyota 4 runner with a higher roof line. being tall and narrow makes it more prone to roll over. Toyota exacerbated the problem by Lexifying a Toyota without full safety studies. Or if they did safety studies they most likely did a quick fix with a software patch rather than the incurring a costly redesign.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Throttle steering a 5,000 lb SUV? Sign me UP!!!!!!!!!

I read about it here <http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/13/consumer-reports-says-lexus-gx-460-is-unsafe/?hp>, some amusing quotes in the article and I especially dig comment number 22.



Number 22 said:


> Consumer reports is insane. Take a car, throw the wheel and lift off the throttle and you're surprised it starts coming around? Is physics something you have trouble with? What did Consumer Reports have to say about the Porsche 930? I mean, if they rule the 460 unsafe, the 911 model range surely earns Porsche a full-out military assault on their factory because the way the Lexus behaves is child's play by comparison.
> 
> Learn. To. Drive. If you can't handle a vehicle in this situation or without the electronics holding your hand during what should be the most elementary aspects of vehicle control you shouldn't be driving. Did you see the videos? They were throwing these things into the corner like it's a hard-core sports car and expecting it to not roll over or slide? Come on, something has to give in that situation ... I'd rather be sliding than rolling.


This page has a video of their safety concerns.

The safety risk is not the car. It's people who have absolutely no concept how to drive.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Based on the videos I've seen of the tests I don't see much wrong with the GX460's handing. Quite the reverse in fact...


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

swajames said:


> Based on the videos I've seen of the tests I don't see much wrong with the GX460's handing. Quite the reverse in fact...


yeah....i think CR is being unfair to Toyota on this one.

I mean comon, the test was conducted at 60mph....I would expect almost any SUV to roll over while cornering at 60mph...


----------



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

that Sh!t looks like titanic on wheels im not surprised it can roll over


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

ffej said:


> Throttle steering a 5,000 lb SUV? Sign me UP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I read about it here <http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/13/consumer-reports-says-lexus-gx-460-is-unsafe/?hp>, some amusing quotes in the article and I especially dig comment number 22.
> 
> ...


Comment 22 was obviously written by someone who has no idea how the test is conducted. 


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/business/14auto.html?src=busln said:


> The handling problem arises if the driver of a Lexus GX 460 S.U.V. eases off the gas pedal while driving quickly through a sharp turn. That causes the rear end of the vehicle to slide toward the outside of the turn, a condition known as trailing throttle or lift-throttle oversteer.
> 
> On dozens of other S.U.V.***8217;s tested by the magazine, the electronic stability control system of the vehicles detected and quickly stopped the slide. But the stability control did not stop the GX 460 until it was almost sideways, Mr. Champion said.





pilotman said:


> yeah....i think CR is being unfair to Toyota on this one.
> 
> I mean comon, the test was conducted at 60mph....I would expect almost any SUV to roll over while cornering at 60mph...


There lies the rub.
All cars are tested in the same way (as close as they can, ofcourse).
Other SUVs passed that same test at that speed.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Campaing working... Poor Toyota.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36457556/ns/business-autos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37vJERc4GRA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Aug 1, 2007)

Boile said:


> There lies the rub.
> All cars are tested in the same way (as close as they can, ofcourse).
> Other SUVs passed that same test at that speed.


You don't know much about CR do you? This wouldn't be the first time they put 3x as much effort on one vehicle to get the results they wanted to see...

Go ahead and look up the test videos for the Isuzu Trooper and some other vehicles of that same vintage and tell me what you see.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Hawkeye16 said:


> You don't know much about CR do you? This wouldn't be the first time they put 3x as much effort on one vehicle to get the results they wanted to see...
> 
> Go ahead and look up the test videos for the Isuzu Trooper and some other vehicles of that same vintage and tell me what you see.


I've been a CR subscriber since 1986. And you?
I have not only read every issue front to back and have the entire collection (until very recently when a house move forced me to purge some). I also followed them in the news. And you?
I'm not naive enough to claim that there's no shinanigans going on with CR. I said that much in my very first post. But if you can't trust a "no advertisement" publication, who do you trust? The media? Motor Trend? 

I don't claim to know exactly how they test it. I know as much as a well informed reader can know. 
In my opinion, what you said is pure conspiracy theorist speculation. Do you have insider info? Prove me wrong.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Boile said:


> For decades, Toyota was the darling of CR. The previous CR Chief Editor had to respond to such bias accusations.
> Hey Toyota, that's what happens when you stop paying your dues to CR. :rofl:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Consu...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=


+1. CR must have gotten a new editor. I've driven the old and the new version of the Lexus GX460. They both feel very unstable at cornering at any speed. They also feel like they are never going to stop when you put the brakes on. I didn't feel safe in the car even before the CR press release.

I posted this a few days back. It's a link to Forbes article about the 10 worst cars. It used totally made up data from CR:

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109278/worst-made-cars-on-the-road?mod=family-home

In terms of their CR Safety Score, their facts are completely wrong. I looked up some of the cars at NHTSA's website where crash testing was done:

Here are the CR Safety Score: Rated among the worst in safety:

Cadillac Escalade (5-star rating! http://www.safercar.gov/portal/search?model=7534. CR lies again)
Chevrolet Colorado (5-star rating! http://www.safercar.gov/portal/search?model=8265. Bastards at CR lies again)
Ford F-250 (no testing done. Cannot truthfully say it is worst in safety. CR lies again)

They also stated the Wrangler has the worst value. The Wrangler typically has some of the strongest resale values of any "SUV" period. As any Wrangler driver if their car is one of the 10 worst in value and they will tell you you're smoking crack...or are a CR editor!


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

thebmw said:


> +1. CR must have gotten a new editor. I've driven the old and the new version of the Lexus GX460. They both feel very unstable at cornering at any speed. They also feel like they are never going to stop when you put the brakes on. I didn't feel safe in the car even before the CR press release.
> 
> I posted this a few days back. It's a link to Forbes article about the 10 worst cars. It used totally made up data from CR:
> 
> ...


Funny, 5 star rating for the Escalade, yet Forbes has it has the number one worst car built. :dunno:

I guess safety has nothing to do with quality. Or maybe it is safer because it is always in the shop and seldom driven. :dunno:


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

sdbrandon said:


> Funny, 5 star rating for the Escalade, yet Forbes has it has the number one worst car built. :dunno:
> 
> I guess safety has nothing to do with quality. Or maybe it is safer because it is always in the shop and seldom driven. :dunno:


The kicker is that they rated it as "worst" safety. So regardless of any other opinions, that statement is a flat out lie. It's those reasons that I agree with others here about CR and their reviews being more random opinion and not facts. Which is why I'm shocked they gave their beloved Lexus a don't buy rating.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

thebmw said:


> The kicker is that they rated it as "worst" safety. So regardless of any other opinions, that statement is a flat out lie. It's those reasons that I agree with others here about CR and their reviews being more random opinion and not facts. Which is why I'm shocked they gave their beloved Lexus a don't buy rating.


My (conspiracy/contrarian/cynical/you name it) theory is that it was more of a "cover your ass" action.

In these sensitive times against Toyota, if someone died and it was found that CR had tested it with a failing grade and didn't warn the public, they (CR) would be in big doo doo.


----------

